# How Scary Is This??



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Have a history teacher explain this--- if they can.

Abraham Lincoln was elected to Congress in 1846. John F. Kennedy was elected to Congress in 1946.

Abraham Lincoln was elected President in 1860. John F. Kennedy was elected President in 1960.

Both were particularly concerned with civil rights.

Both wives lost their children while living in the White House. Both Presidents were shot on a Friday.

Both Presidents were shot in the head. Now it gets really weird.

Lincoln's secretary was named Kennedy. Kennedy's Secretary was named Lincoln. Both were assassinated by Southerners. Both were succeeded by Southerners named Johnson. Andrew .iohnson, who succeeded Lincoln, was born in 1808. Lyndon Johnson, who succeeded Kennedy, was born in 1903. John Wilkes Booth, who assassinated Lincoln, was born in 1839. Lee Harvey Oswald, who assassinated Kennedy, was born in 1939. Both assassins were known by their three names.

Both names are composed of fifteen letters. Now hang on to your seat.

Lincoln was shot at the theatre named Ford.'

Kennedy was shot in a car called 'Lincoln' made by'Ford.'

Lincoln was shot in a theatre and his assassin ran and hid in a warehouse. Kennedy was shot from a warehouse and his assassin ran and hid in a theatre. Booth and Oswald were assassinated before their trials.

And here's the kicker...

A week before Lincoln was shot, he was in Monroe, Maryland A week before Kennedy was shot, he was with Marilyn Monroe. Creepy huh?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Yes, but....

Both assassins had 2 legs









Both assassins had 2 arms









Lincoln had a mouth, so did Kennedy









All four lived in the US


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Give it a few embellishments and you've got the latest Hollywood movie blockbuster!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

rhaythorne said:


> Give it a few embellishments and you've got the latest Hollywood movie blockbuster!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats a film that I would like to watch







They seem to be making all the old movies again, only found out that they are making Dukes of Hazzard into a film


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> they are making Dukes of Hazzard into a film


I'llbet the wonderful Daisy has a few more wrinkles?


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

It brings to mind the Paul McCartney conspiracy whereby he supposedly got killed in a car crash one November morning in 1966.

He was supposedly "replaced" by a look alike









Although his "Ram" album is possible evidence


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the last line is a killer


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

potz said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > the last line is a killer
> ...


No......


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Potz did say younger members.















Who's telling porkies Jason
















Define young.

I describe myself as OLDER THAN A BABY and YOUNGER THAN A FOSSIL

no LIES there.

Roy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

USEDMODEL said:


> Potz did say younger members.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















I dont even know who Paul Mcartney is, Is he Stella Mcarntneys dad?
















I define myself as being closer to 30 than 40... For the next 48hrs


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

I was told "age is a state of mind"

or was it

" your mind is a state of your age "

forgetten !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :

MUST be getting old.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

You're as old as the woman you feel.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Silver Hawk, You're as old as the woman you feel

Know how you feel Potz

I'm now 41 ...............just knocked years off myself.

Feel great now...............wonder how long it will last.

Roy


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Not to spoil the fun -

http://www.snopes.com/history/american/linckenn.htm


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Why doesn`t that surpprise me









BTW on the subject of being `Old` for a laugh ( I really should get out more) I watched that *`Are you Younger Then You Think You Are?`* programme, it seems I`ve got the body of a forty nine and a half year old









Not bad for someone whose _nearly_ 51
















Its lucky Stan didn`t watch it


----------

